# Williamsburg on July 4, any suggestions?



## mrsgrumpy (Jun 5, 2006)

Will be in Williamsburg July 2-9. Does anyone have any suggestions for the 4th. First time visitor with 14&15 year old. Any "can't miss" events or attractions?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 5, 2006)

The greater williamsburg area includes not only Williamsburg but Busch Gardens, Water country,  Jamestown, Yorktown, Northfork and Virginia Beach.  Each one is worth the visit.  Just one day in each of these places and your 7 day vacation is total full.

Good Luck and enjoy your visit.


----------



## laxmom (Jun 5, 2006)

Just returned from a week there with 2 fifteen year olds.  We ruled out the amusement park as we have one 1 mile from our house.  We did Water Country USA as we saw it on the Travel Channel who rated it as one of the top ones in the country.  We were there for 5 hours.  We did Williamsburg but didn't pay the fee to enter the buildings - wanted to feel out the boys before we paid $30 plus per person.  They didn't want to go back.  We were there on Memorial Day.  The resort had a brochure that is published for the week telling what special events are going on in Colonial Williamsburg.  They have a new program that takes place late in the afternoon about the revolution but it was just too hot to hang around.

We did Yorktowne and Jamestowne.  Of the two, they enjoyed Jamestowne more.  We drove up to Monticello and they really enjoyed that.  After June 14th, they suggest you make reservations as they only allow so many people through.  We had lunch at Michie Tavern just down from Monticello and that was neat.  It is buffet style in a log cabin atmosphere.  The food was good but a little expensive.  I would still do it again.  This may sound silly but don't miss the Yankee Candle Store.  It snows in their Christmas shop.  It was just so cool and unexpected. The the boys loved it.  Don't bother with the Prime Outlet stores as they were a zoo no matter when we tried to go.  We went to the Walmart Supercenter just off 64 but I had heard here on tug that Ukrops at the Monticello exit is the best in the area. Saw it but didn't go in.  We were tired and hit the Walmart on the way in.  Ukrops was one exit farther than our resort.

Hope this helps.  Let me know if I can help further.


----------



## kjlknox (Jun 6, 2006)

We spent the 4th of July in Williamsburg a few years ago. There are fireworks at Colonial Williamsburg in the evening. Take lawn chairs or a blanket to sit on the ground. They have a picnic on the Governor's lawn. You need to make reservations in advance if you are interested because it sells out. We had planned to attend but couldn't get tickets when we arrived.

My boys are history buffs so they love the area. We buy the Colonial Williamsburg tickets because there is so much to see and participate in when you have the pass. We usually spend several days or partial days in the Colonial area.

We also skipped Busch Gardens and went to Water Country instead.
There is plenty to do. You won't be bored.
Kathy


----------



## HuskyJim (Jun 6, 2006)

mrsgrumpy said:
			
		

> Will be in Williamsburg July 2-9. Does anyone have any suggestions for the 4th. First time visitor with 14&15 year old. Any "can't miss" events or attractions?



Mrs. Grumpy,

For the Fourth of July, Colonial Williamsburg has a great fireworks display in the restored area on the evening of July 4.  It is always very crowded, so you need to get there early, and plan on trying to find parking (and walking).

Also in celebration of the Fourth of July, the local US Air Force Heritage of America Band will be playing in Merchant's Square in Williamsburg on the evening of July 2.  They always put on a great show.  Usually patriotic music and marches, etc., but they play a variety of current, pop, country as well.  But it may not be what your teenagers think is cool.

The same Heritage of America Band will also be playing on July 4 at Yorktown Battlefield, at 8 PM, and there will be a fireworks show there as well.

And Busch Gardens also has fireworks on the Fourth.

Hope you enjoy your visit,
Jim


----------



## sue0067 (Jun 6, 2006)

We went to Williamsbury VA over the fourth a couple of years ago.  I thought Busch Gardens was great and liked Water Country.  I wasn't overly impressed with Williamsburg...but we live in NE and have a lot of that stuff around here...Plus it was JUST TOO HOT!  To walk around during the day...we just melted if there wasn't a way to cool off.

The one thing that we truely enjoyed was the night time ghost tour.  It was a walking tour of Williamsburg and gave insight and stories about a lot of historical events...  

(We also went to the fireworks...couln't miss them.)

Doing that Ghost tour MADE our trip worth while.  We loved it...got the history lesson in  a fun way and enjoyed the parks too..

Sue


----------



## Don (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if there will be any pre Fourth activities the week before.  We'll be at FF Kingsgate till 7/1.  We plan to visit my family while we are there.

Sue, I understand what you mean when you said it was too hot.  We went to the Berkshires one year during a heat wave.  Temperatures topped 100 back home in SE Virginia.  In western MA the locals were complaining about the heat.  It was 85 with about 60% humidity - A perfect VA summer day.  We loved it.  But if you are not used to it, it can be devastating.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 7, 2006)

We enjoyed the 4th of July in Williamsburg immensely, when we went summer of 2003. My kids were too young, at the time, to get much out of Colonial Williamsburg, but Water Country USA was super fun for my kids, and  me for that matter, so that alone made the trip worthwhile. We also loved Busch Gardens, and  saw great fireworks there. 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## HuskyJim (Jun 10, 2006)

Don said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there will be any pre Fourth activities the week before.  We'll be at FF Kingsgate till 7/1.  We plan to visit my family while we are there.



Don,
If you're a history buff, there is a reenactment of Wiliamsburg being liberated by the Continental Army, led by Marquis de Lafayette, as the British forces (led by Cornwallis) are run out of town.  This will begin on Friday, June 30, with portions occuring on Saturday, July 1, and Sunday, July 2.

Here's a link to a brief description from the CW website.   The local Williamsburg newspaper (The Virginia Gazaette) had a more detailed description in today's printed edition, but I can't find anything about it in the online site (link - http://www.vagazette.com/).


http://history.org/visit/eventsAndExhibits/specialEvents/index.cfm#jun 

"June 30 – July 2, 2006

The Town Unchained – Special programs throughout the weekend include a Founding Father speaking on American Independence, a reading of the Declaration of Independence, and cannons saluting the original 13 states."

Jim


----------



## Don (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks, Jim, sounds like fun!


----------



## bigrick (Jun 12, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> The greater williamsburg area includes not only Williamsburg but Busch Gardens, Water country,  Jamestown, Yorktown, Northfork and Virginia Beach.  Each one is worth the visit.  Just one day in each of these places and your 7 day vacation is total full.
> 
> Good Luck and enjoy your visit.



I agree with Bill's schedule.  Be sure to see the Jamestown dig area.  I liked the original better than the nearby recreation site.



			
				laxmom said:
			
		

> We ruled out the amusement park as we have one 1 mile from our house.



Busch Gardens has a great coaster ride called Apollo's Chariot.  I describe it as sitting in a deep chair with what looks like a paper plate in your lap.  No shoulder harness; no other seat belt.  (So if you're tall like me you fit comfortably in the ride.)  At the top of the ride I felt like I was standing up.  Odd sensation!  I like that ride a lot.  We rode it several times just for the thrill of it!


----------



## mrsgrumpy (Jun 18, 2006)

Sue,
Which Ghost tour did you do?  Also, did you do the "Cry witch"?
Thanks


----------



## ctreelmom (Jun 19, 2006)

Unless your kids are die-hard history buffs, I wouldn't spend the money on the pass that admits you inside the buildings in Colonial Williamsburg.  I personally found it to be torture  , and I thought I liked that kind of stuff.

I echo the sentiment about the heat and humidity--we went in April during an unseasonably warm spell and it was almost unbearable.  Water Country would definitely get my vote, but I bet you should go really early or late in the day to avoid the biggest crowds.  My family LOVES Busch Gardens and each time we've been, there's been something new to see.  Again, the heat would definitely impact my enjoyment factor, but that's just me.

Jamestown was really enjoyable (and remember my reaction to Colonial W'burg).  My girls were really into the Pocohontas/John Smith thing at the time so it really brought it to life for them.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 19, 2006)

April is nothing like the summer, even in a warm spell.  I grew up there and never paid attention to how bad it is until I moved away and go back for visits.  It rivals Orlando in the summer for heat and humidity. 



			
				ctreelmom said:
			
		

> I echo the sentiment about the heat and humidity--we went in April during an unseasonably warm spell and it was almost unbearable.


----------



## jme (Jun 21, 2006)

We made dinner reservations for Chowning's Tavern (pronounced "Chew-ning's"), which is immediately adjacent to the big open field area called Market Square, where everyone sorta gathers to watch the July 4th fireworks show there in Colonial Wmsbg. Has a family-friendly type of atmosphere, and it's obviously free---everyone covers the field, like a blanket concert, either standing or sitting on the ground, and it's fun....Do it like this: reservations well in advance for dinner at Chowning's, being seated well in advance of sunset, so that you'll finish dinner just at dark, and have ample time if the meal takes a while, so you can simply walk out the door and already "be there" for the fireworks just after dark. They have all the flaming torches lit all around the grounds, especially around that field, and it was beautiful. Dinner was great, then the show was great. Of course, you could also do Christiana Campbell's (they have authentic music too...a plus!) , but it's a longer walk over to the open area, but not prohibitive. CC's actually has a better menu, but Chowning's was just fine! (We love all the taverns! King's Arms and Christiana Campbell's are our favorites. KA's menu is sorta different, and less kid-friendly, so look first.) It will be hot during the week of the fourth! Be prepared. If you're the age where you have kids, visit Busch Gardens and also Water Country (the nearby water-theme park)....WC will cool you off, and it's a very fun day! The kids will probably remember that more than anything.  We'll always remember the 4th display outside Chowning's Tavern!   jme


----------



## mrsgrumpy (Jun 21, 2006)

Great tips!  I'll make ressie today!
Thanks


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for all of the tips for the 4th. I will also be there for that week. Does anyone remember if Colonial Williamsburg restaurants have AC? I really hate the heat. I don't know what I was thinking when I booked this one.
Terrie


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 27, 2006)

They all have AC.  Some also have outdoor seating though.


----------



## BillandSusan (Jun 28, 2006)

You might want to check if you're actually going to Colonial Williamsburg on the 4th to see what's open. We went on the 4th and everthing was closed for the holiday.  No tours, no buildings open, no restaurants open.  It was hot, hot, hot and humid.  We had one of those flash thunder and lightening storms that could kill you in 5 seconds but was over in 5 minutes.  Since there were no buildings open to run into, we got soaked and could only stand next to a building on the sidewalk and wait.  Then, we were nearly trampled trying to get back to our car.  We did get to see the fireworks from a mini golf place next to Dairy Queen.  It was not fun on the 4th.  The rest of the week was great.  Now I go back every year during school spring break, but you'll never get us back there on the 4th.

If you're doing the ghost tour, get your tickets either the day before or very early.  They sell out fast.

Williamsburg in the largest and can easily take an entire day.  In my opinion, you've got to get the passes to get into the buildings.  You get to meet people inside the buildings doing the wig making or weaving or whatever.  They tell stories, giving all the historical info, and answering questions from the kids and people.  It does get crowded in those little buildings and can get suffocating between the heat and too many people.

Jamestown is the second largest.  There is a Powhatan Indian village and then the settlement.  Again, with people in period clothing and telling stories.

Yorktown was the smallest and they do a short story on life in the Army, demonstrations, etc.  We did Jamestown and Yorktown in one day.

Of course, Busch Gardens and Water Country are pretty much self explanatory and will take another whole day.

Virginia Beach is an hour away (with no traffic). 

I never miss Williamsburg Pottery.  http://www.williamsburgpottery.com
I just love that place, but skip the prime outlets.


----------



## mrsgrumpy (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info!  Like you, we were going to Colonial Williamsburg on the 
4th.


----------



## Steel5Rings (Jun 29, 2006)

My advice.  Avoid I-95 in the Washington DC metro area on your way to or from Williamsburg.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I have no idea what you are talking about.  Everything is open on July 4th in Colonial Williamsburg.  Nothing closes.  This is one of the biggest tourist days or the whole year.

They have huge a huge fire works display in Colonial Williamsburg to cap off the day.

Here is the calendar for the day:

http://www.history.org/visit/events...yword=&weekView=false&hidType=1&numReturns=15



			
				BillandSusan said:
			
		

> You might want to check if you're actually going to Colonial Williamsburg on the 4th to see what's open. We went on the 4th and everthing was closed for the holiday.  No tours, no buildings open, no restaurants open.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jun 29, 2006)

Does anyone have an opinion as too which firewirks are more spectacular?
Colonial Williamsburg or Busch Gardens? Trying to make plans. Thanks.


----------



## lisa1001 (Jun 29, 2006)

You could do fireworks at both Colonial Williamsburg and Busch Gardens.  BG is having fireworks on July 2 and 3 also.


----------



## HuskyJim (Jun 29, 2006)

I echo Big Matt's claim - Colonial Williamsburg is open, open, open on the Fourth.

And I'll add for those that have not been to the Williamsburg area recently (in the past year) there are significant changes to the attractions in the area:

CW has added the Revolutionary City, in interactive 2 hour presentation that is quite new and different:
http://www.history.org/visit/planYourVisit/revcity/.

Historic Jamestowne is adding a good deal to it's presentations, adding an "Archaearium" that gives significant insight into what it was like when the first settlers arrived in 1607:
http://www.historicjamestowne.org/

And the Jamestown Settlement has expanded its floor space and demonstrations as well:
http://www.historyisfun.org/jamestown/jamestown.cfm

Also at the Settlement is the Godspeed, the new re-creation of one of the three ships that brought America's first permanent English colonists to Virginia in 1607.  The Godspeed is currently touring six East Coast ports (in NYC over the Fourth weekend) this summer.

Much of this is in preparation for America’s 400th Anniversary celebration in May 2007:
http://www.jamestown2007.org/

Come visit us in Williamsburg!!!

Jim

(Yes, it’s hot, hot, hot, but its summer!!)


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's advice for Williamsburg plans on 4th of July week. We enjoyed Colonial Williamsburg, Busch Gardens, and Water country with the 7-4-1 flex ticket that we researched online. It gave us park hopping abilities between all 3 parks/sites (other places were included with the pass that we had visited in the past such as Yorktown and Jamestown) with free parking and the ability to do more than 1 park in one day. For example it was very nice to be able to see the Revolutionary City in the AM  and Water Country after lunch. We enjoyed the leisure feel of knowing we did not have to finish a park in 1 day (knowing that we could come back again with the flex ticket) especially since the lines were long since everyone is on summer vacation. I highly recommend the Busch Gardens fireworks which include today's patriotic music such as Bruce Springstein (Born in the USA) and various othr artists. Excellent Show!
Enjoyed the family atmosphere at Fairfield's Kingsgate but did not have the newest unit that is shown in the RCI Directory. My 11 year old son found the kids to be very friendly at the pool and the game room. They had a pool day that I think was called the Beach Blast and it was a fun day to unwind at the pool having spent long days at he parks. They had a DJ that was pleasant with fun competitions and giveaways, dancing and karaoke. We also found the miniature golf at the resort to be fun even though we have many of these in our area at home.
Williamsburg is a fun family vacation if you pace yourself and just realize that you can not see everything in 1 week and that you will have to return.
Again, thanks for everyones input and advice.


----------



## SBK (Jul 12, 2006)

*Gov. Kaine Pardons the Withch of Cry Witch!!!!*

Virginia Governor Tim Kaine has pardoned Grace Sherwood, the "Witch of Pungo."  Her ordeal at the hands of jealous neighbors is the basis for the wonderful "Cry Witch" program at Williamsburg.  The pardon came through just in time for the 300th anniversary of her trial.

I thought those who had enjoyed the program might be interested in this update.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/07/11/AR2006071101218.html

(Just noticed a typo in my headline and I can't find a way to edit it -- is there a way?)


----------

